# What to eat for high natural killer cells?



## cvaeh

Hi,
I have just been diagnosed as having high Natural Killer cells in my womb. My doctor is going to give me intralipids before my 9th cycle in 4 and a half weeks. Is there a diet I could be following to help? I know I haven't got long.
Thanks xx


----------



## aidensmommy1

I dont know the answer to this but am curious about any answers...Plus I figured id bump this up for you. 

Do they believe this is affecting egg quality? I will try and do some research for you ;)

I wish you all the best. I read through your siggy and it looks like you've been through alot. I pray this next cycle is it for you, I truly do. Good luck! I'll let u know if I find any legitimate answers to your question.


----------



## lisap2008

I dont know of any food that would lower NK cells but benadryl lowers NK cells. some women are taking it 4dpo -10dpo to aid implantation. I have often wondered if I have high NK cells because I am never sick.


----------



## Hula1

Hi

I have one ds natural conception at age 35 after 18mns trying but had low amh (3.0 on uk scale). We started trying again when he was 2, concieved after 6mns but mc at 10wks, now 18mns later still ttc and i m now 40. I have been diagnosed with high nks and cytokines. My amh is now 2 and my fsh is 10. I ve just done four humira injections and am on my third day of femara for superovulation this cycle. I recently saw a fertility nutrionist re diet for immune issues and this is what she said:
Aim for low inflammation foods so cut out diary and gluten, red meat only once a week (these are thought to be pro inflammatory foods) Have protein with every meal but aim for just one if those to be animal protein ie chicken or fish, rest from veg protein or eggs. Have lots and lots of green leafy and colourful veg for antioxidants and fruits such as berries plus nuts and seeds. Beetroot juice, pomegranate juice, watercress and avocados are all good. Supplements she suggested were fish oil (epa 2000-3000mg per day) this is thought to reduce nk cells. Vit D (best to test levels but i m on 5000iu). Since i also have high cytokines i m also taking reservatrol. For egg quality i m taking 200mg co enzyme q10 in ubiquinol form and haven t done yet but am consider dhea as there is some interesting info from the Centre for human repro in the states on its effects on eqq quality. Hope that helps and good luck !


----------



## bettybee1

I just want to say good luck !!! 

By the looks of your sig your problems seems to be fertilising ? Have they looked into that? X


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
thank you for all the replies. I have actually done six fresh cycles with my own eggs. There was definitely an egg quality issue as I rarely got fertilisation. I went on to have donor cycle in UK but this resulted in a negative. I went abroad for my last cycle and again got a negative. I will be going abroad again in about a month. I only got diagnosed with high natural killer cells yesterday and will add intra lipids to the cycle. I want to try and reduce with diet too though. I read about cutting out gluten so have already started that. I will definitely try some of the other things suggested. I just wish we had had the test sooner as feel like I have spent a fortune on something that was never going to work xx


----------



## bettybee1

Are they sure it wasn't your husbands sperm to why there was no fertlization ? 


Mad that they have only just found the nk cells ! After my failed 2 Ms round I had the whole profile done...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi, I agree with everything Hula said. This is what my nutritionist told me when I was dx. She basically said that Omegas help to reduce NK cells. Avocado and fish oil have become a staple.

The key is to eat to lower inflammation in the body. That is the most important thing.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi,
Definitely not my husband's sperm as he has successfully fertilized donor eggs. Having said that I will still be panicking when I get my fertilisation report this time. He has had several tests in London too. They did find he had an infection that could affect embryo quality. He will be having antibiotics before our cycle this time.
Has anyone heard that mushrooms are bad for killer cells. I stumbled across this on the internet and I just love mushrooms and thought they would be good but they appear not to be. I have been shopping today and bought lots of colourful fruit and berries! Can I drink soya milk?
I am a bit worried I am going to loose weight now I am going gluten free. I already seem to have deflated and I know being too thin is not good.
HAs anyone had their killer cells retested after they have followed the diet?


----------



## bugs

Cvaeh it's nice to see you, I wish it wasn't on these boards mind. So sorry that you've been diagnosed with immune issues. Don't beat yourself up that you didn't have the tests done sooner we all have to take our own path the main thing is you know now. 

I had the same issue aswell as using donor eggs. Are you taking a course of steroids aswell for the immunes. I think the intralipid is the main thing so don't stress yourself out about diet xxx which clinic did you choose in the end ?


----------



## bugs

Oh and I had my little boy after cycle #9 xxx


----------



## Tasha

I have elevated natural killer cells, in my case they caused recurrent miscarriage. I was told to cut out gluten. Will you be using prednisone as well as the intralipids? Also look into Hydroxychloroquine, I had that as just steroids didn't work for me.


----------



## brokenoven

Don't know about foods but high doses of pharmaceutical grade fish oil helps. IVIg is what worked for me but not fish oil. Doesn't mean they won't work for you. Good luck.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
My doctor says he only uses steroids if figures are over 900 so it sounds like just intra lipids. I am on high dose folic acid and clexane too. I will question the steroids though. I have cut out gluten and only having natural sugar

I am going to clinic in Cyprus with links to UK. I did consider Greece but I really need to do it during summer holidays and someone mentioned that that was their shut down. I feel happier having some sort of communication here too. 
I cannot imagine how happy you must be now you have your son. At the moment I can't believe that it will ever happen for us as I have seen so many negative tests

How many intra lipid infusions did you have before transfer? My doctor is having a think about whether he is going to give me one or two before transfer. How long before did you have them?
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## cvaeh

Bugs - your little boy is gorgeous xx xx


----------



## bugs

Yes Serum closes down for the whole of August so wouldn't be any good for you. I had just the one intralipid the day of my transfer but had also been taking pred in the run up. I only ever had my levels tested the once when I had the immunes done and I think my levels weren't too bad. I had 2 further intralipids after a positive test. For your intralipids if you can get a prescription from your clinic for the actual product there's a pharmacy in London who will post it to you for about £16 you can then take it to pall mall medical in Newton le willows who will administer it for about £130. Sorry if you know all this already I just wanted to mention it as I was quoted some ridiculous prices. Thanks for the compliment he is a little cutie, I thought the IVF was hard but he has been the biggest challenge ever. I think for anyone who struggles to conceive you put yourself under so much pressure and then feel so guilty having a little moan after what it took to get there but it's getting easier and they're will definitely be no return trips to Athens for #2 !!! 

Really hope the new protocol does the trick for you xxxx


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
Thanks, that is really useful to know. They haven't actually said when I will be having it. He mentioned a week before transfer but I don't know. I am going to chase it up tomorrow as I am definitely a person that needs everything sorted well in advance. Did you have a blood test for your immune or the biopsy. I had the womb biopsy and can't really find any figures for that. I just know he said they were pretty high but he had had success with a lot higher! I am hoping my change of diet is going to help too. I never ate unhealthy but I did love my bread and cheese!!! How long did you take the steroids for? 
The more I think about things the more I think that immune system probably attacked my own eggs resulting in the poor fertilisation rate. I suppose I will never know. I just hope knowing will help us get our positive

Did you have day 5 or 3 transfer? They usually do day 3 at the Cyprus clinic but they will do day 5 if we want. Have you got any frozen embryos over in Greece? Xx


----------



## bugs

I had the blood tests with Care, me and OH also had a DQ alpha match which also complicated things so that's why we went to donor. I did have one go with my OE at Serum and she agreed that my egg quality was poor. I started 5mg of pred about 2 weeks before transfer and then tapered off once I got to 12 weeks. We had a day 5 transfer, I think she'll only do blasts when it comes to using a donor. We had 3 blasts transferred and have 3 frozen but I think the rules have changed in Greece and when using donor the max to put back is now 2 which is understandable as their is a lot of twins and triplets on the Serum forum xxx


----------



## charlie15

I just saw this as browsing through and it's been intriguing to read. I am getting my NK cells checked this week as I have had 3 losses over the last 18 months. I had my dd 2.5 yrs ago and then developed Hashimoto's thyroiditis which is an auto immune disease. As I am now 42!! (Gulp!) I have always put my losses down to my age, which it could well be but when I saw a FS he has now after my 3rd loss ( a chemical) suggested testing my NK cells. I always thought high NK cells attacked a healthy embryo but one if my babies that I lost at 23 weeks had trisomy 18. Does anyone know if high NK cells can affect egg quality?

I am on all kinds of supplements and have considered gluten free too, so was interested to read that gluten free can lower NK cells. 

I hope this works for you Cvaeh.


----------



## cvaeh

Hi
I don't know if it affects egg quality but my egg quality has been awful since I started trying when I was 28 so I am wondering if my immune system has been attacking my eggs making them poor. I am being quite strict with the no gluten and sugary foods. I am eating natural sugar in fruit though. Are you having a blood test or biopsy?


----------



## charlie15

I am only having the blood test. Is it better to have the biopsy?


----------



## cvaeh

I don't know to be honest. I think the blood test tests for lots of things not just the killer cells. I was only offered the biopsy. Maybe someone else knows?? I actually feel a lot better in myself since changing my diet so hopefully my womb does too xx


----------



## Tasha

It is just different trains of thoughts by doctors. I had both done because I saw two doctors. One thought blood test was better because your uterus empties out the lining every cycle so high NKC this cycle doesn't mean next cycle they will be, the other thought biopsy better because just because there are a high amount in your bloods doesn't mean they're going to your uterus. Incidentally both of mine were high xx


----------



## charlie15

Thanks. I will see what he says at my appt at the month. 

Good to hear you're feeling better with your new diet Cvaeh. Fingers crossed it's helping in every way. Are you due to have anothe cycle of IVF soon?


----------



## cvaeh

Yes, I am down regulating at the moment so late July/early August will be transfer. Not sure how I am going to get through another two week wait!! Xx


----------



## charlie15

Ooh exciting! I really hope they have found the cause for you and you get your BFP next month!!


----------

